# Toshiba TV Repair Help



## f_himes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Toshiba TV Repair Help* 
Hello to all.Iam new,I need help with TV.Toshiba 50AX60A,Bad storm lost power,and then the power came back on,We turned the TV on there was no picture but there is sound.I took the back off and there are 7 fuses.cant tell if they are good or bad.....and i dont how to find the reset is....Please help...Thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Unplug the set and measure the fuses with an ohmmeter.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

If the TV has suffered a bad storm surge (lightning) and it's not as simple as a fuse (it seldom is) then consider replacement over repair.

After such a fault, all components get stressed and remaining life is usually short.

Often house contents insurance cover such faults (ours certainly does)


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

May be projection lamp if the other (change stations or sources ... is OK with sound).


----------

